# Dog yelps when on leash



## yashachan (Oct 5, 2009)

My family has had two dogs - one was a rescue that we had for about six years and was untrainable and the other we had for twelve years and was quite trainable.

My boyfriend was never allowed to have a dog growing up and now that he lives on his own with a landlord who allows dogs, we adopted a dog from another family in the area.

Sammy is 2.5 years old, unaltered (working on getting him neutered), and a shepherd/golden retriever/yellow lab/who knows what else mix. His previous family had neither the time nor the money to properly care for him (he got fed enough, but they didn't do any training).

When we first brought him home, he was a fairly quiet dog. He generally only made noise when he was unhappy that we'd left the apartment. We had to get a halter to take him on walks. Then we had to get what my family (jokingly) calls a "medieval torture collar" (spiked choke chain, not sure what its actual name is). He started doing very well on that, so my boyfriend got him a normal choke chain.

Now when we have to discipline him, he often makes noises like we've kicked or beaten him. He especially does this when we take him out on walks - no matter which chain we use. It's finally just gotten too out of control; my boyfriend had the dog out tonight to pee/poop and Sammy started yelping and whining so badly that a group of frat boys/Marines started yelling at my boyfriend and threatening physical violence.

I know we're not hurting Sammy. My family always had to use a spiked choke chain in order to walk our trainable dog. We're at our wits' end with the yelping. We can't seem to find a way to train Sammy so that he doesn't start yelping (he even tried to escape out the door recently and grabbing the scruff of his neck caused him to start yelping and whining).

We're college students. We've got the money to feed him and keep him up to date on his vaccines. We don't have the money for a trainer (if we can even find one in rural New York), and our local humane society refuses help to college students. Does anyone have any advice on what we can do?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

The yelping is usually excess energy or maybe he's a bit unsure, especially since he's not had any training. I would recommend getting a Gentle Leader so he's not feeling any constricting around his neck since that seems to be setting him off. I groomed a dog that would SCREAM with his collar or anytime anyone would pick him up. He was a rescue and it took a good 6 months to cure him of it. Be patient and don't be afraid to tell people he's a rescue and still unsure of things. We don't want to see anyone get beat up!!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure he doesn't have a neck or spinal injury? What training method(s) are you using that could cause distress?


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

MoosMom said:


> I would recommend getting a Gentle Leader so he's not feeling any constricting around his neck since that seems to be setting him off.


Or better yet, an Easy Walk harness.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

What is the reasoning behind having the dog on a choke chain in the first place?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

A prong (the spiked chain you described) is much safer than a choke chain. Either way it sounds like he may be having pain or has injured his neck...a vet check is a good idea. HE may have underlying damage from previous training attempts at his other home as well. 

To say that you "know you are not hurting him" but discipline (whatever that means) is causing yelping and screaming means there is a missing element here. Dogs are pretty stoic and hide pain as a survival response, so for him to yelping suddenly like that there has to be an element of pain or fear. Just because your previous dog did well on collars as described does not mean he can. 

If he's a puller (which I think we can safely assume he is) a choke can do a lot of damage. A harness like the previously mentioned Easywalk is a good solution. I recommend them highly. Get someone to help you fit it properly and give it a try. And please have his neck/shoulders and trachea checked for injury.


----------

